# Clash of the Titans



## Corran (Nov 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNlAlIJhrGQ[/YOUTUBE]

Starring Sam Worthington and has Liam Neesan as Zeus 
Comes out March 2010.



I've never seen the original but from that trailer it looks like a good popcorn flick to me 
Also I gotta give support to Sam Worthington :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2009)

Weren't those flying creatues in Sinbad and not Clash of the Titans? Looks okay, the sole reason for watching this will be for the Kraken.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 27, 2009)

^ those were in clash of the titans

and fyi that movie was the sickest and a nerd's dream come true back in the day ( i saw it as young child ) and it looks like they did an insane job on it.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 27, 2009)

i watched the original but i can barely remember it...the only scene i can remember is a woman tied to a post and there was this really big clay monster about to eat her (im not sure if its this movie though)...but im pretty sure i did watch "Clash of the Titans" waay waaay back when my brain has matured enough to remember


that being said...i'm looking forward for this shit!!


----------



## ez (Nov 27, 2009)

weird music choice. i guess it's going to be an action flick and nothing but. might watch.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2009)

They're going for a more 300 vibe with this adaptation.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 27, 2009)

Sam Worthington must have the best agent in hollywood, how the fuck is an unknown getting all these high end roles.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 27, 2009)

Liam Neeson is like God to me. I must see this


----------



## Corran (Nov 28, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Sam Worthington must have the best agent in hollywood, how the fuck is an unknown getting all these high end roles.



When you get cast as the lead for a James Cameron movie people tend to want you after that


----------



## Distance (Nov 29, 2009)

A good story, and I hope this film makes it even better.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Nov 29, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Sam Worthington must have the best agent in hollywood, how the fuck is an unknown getting all these high end roles.



Because unknowns cost less, and the movie's title already guarantees an audience.


----------



## Naruko (Nov 29, 2009)

See the original, it's worth it. And the original isn't so old as to be painful to watch. The special effects (claymation) are really well done by Stan Winston n Co. It's a classic. I'll have to rewatch the original before seeing the updated version - should be fun


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 29, 2009)

the original is more an adventure/fantasy movie, this looks like an action movie.


----------



## Id (Nov 29, 2009)

I agree looks like an action movie, or is heavily borrowing action movie elements. 


Anyhow I am a huge sucker for Greek Myth, I will be watching this on the first day.


----------



## Naruko (Nov 29, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> the original is more an adventure/fantasy movie, this looks like an action movie.



The original was more fantasy-adventure, but there was action in it (and some gore and a really neat clockwork owl <3 <3 <3)



Id said:


> I agree looks like an action movie, or is heavily borrowing action movie elements.
> 
> 
> Anyhow I am a huge sucker for Greek Myth, I will be watching this on the first day.



I'm a sucker for greek mythology (well, any mythology), too, hence why I originally watched Clash, as well as the older Jason and the Argonauts n similar movies. Clash was by far the most entertaining and I felt withstood the test of time pretty well, mostly in thanks to being myth-based (those archetypes and legends will always resonate). It'll be interesting to see a more action-flick Clash, but I'll sort of miss the occasional whimsy in the fantastical elements from the first one (gorgons, harpies, krakens, etc). Still gonna rewatch it and still encourage others to do the same.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2009)

I see too many giant scorpians (what the fuck?) and not enough Hydras/Cyclops/Coolshit and stuff to seriously pique my interest.

Definitely gonna keep an eye on this one though, I am also a sucker for Greek Mythology and loved the original.


----------



## NarutardKK (Dec 1, 2009)

I want to watch this. I dont believe i've had the pleasure of seeing the original yet.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 1, 2009)

This looks really good. Must see it


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 1, 2009)

I really do love Greek Mythology (look at my user name). So this has my interest, though I am hoping it will have some depth to the story too, rather than it just being a remake filled with action (though going by that trailer, I doubt it).


----------



## Detective (Dec 1, 2009)

.TITANS.


.WILL.


.CLASH.




Really Hollywood? Really? That's the best tagline they could come up with? The person who came up with the idea with a straight face on needs a 300-esque kick off a cliff in slow motion.

Anyways, the teaser looks good. And having Liam Neeson as Zeus and Ralph Fiennes(Voldemort) as Hades will be epic. Also, I believe Gemma Arterton, who plays Tamina in Prince of Persia and was Strawberry Fields in Quantum of Solace, is in this. So it may not be a complete sausage fest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah, and if you're a fan of giant scorpians you'll be in heaven.


----------



## Detective (Dec 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, and if you're a fan of giant scorpians you'll be in heaven.



You know that's right.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2009)

Last I remember Hydra and Cyclops weren't in Clash. Sorry. But we do have the Kraken and Medusa. I keep getting confused myself:S


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2009)

I thought Hydra was at least. Or was that another movie? You're confusing me now!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2009)

Hyrda was in Jason and the Argonauts and Cyclops in Sinbad. I could be wrong tho.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2009)

They should just combine them all into one glorious movie. Call it "Greece, the MOTHA FUCKIN LEGEND BEGINS" and have about 6 sequels.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2009)

^Im with you on that one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah, so long as they got Kevin Sorbo to reprise his role as Hercules (only make it more mythologically accurate) it'd be the best movies ever.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't want that lesbian near these movies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2009)

Kevin Sorbo is not a lesbian.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 13, 2009)

The new Clash of the Titans trailer is up!!!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IazoKiYyGCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 13, 2009)

I have fond memories of the origional, so ill prob see this just out of principle.

Though ill have to agree that it does seem to be made with the "300 vibe" to it.

Hopefully the story itself is presented decently, and the whole movie dosnt rely on pure action and fx to try and sell itself


----------



## iander (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm torn with this one.  I love the original and it seems to have a similar story and characters.  However, it also seems like they turned it into a dumb action flick which is a big turn off for me.  Then again, it has Liam Neesan as a god so that means I have to see it.


----------



## Detective (Dec 13, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> The new Clash of the Titans trailer is up!!!
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IazoKiYyGCY[/YOUTUBE]



"Damn The Gods" is an infinitely better tag line than the previous "Titans Will Clash" that the teaser trailer had.

On another note, the Kraken at the end of the trailer looks like a badass beast worthy of an epic battle sequence.


----------



## Corran (Dec 14, 2009)

Caught the trailer before it was taken down. Looks epic 

Liam Neeson is so badass


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2009)

Better not just be a dumb action flick.  I didn't get to see the new trailer.


----------



## Corran (Dec 16, 2009)

Release the Kraken


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks abit too videogamey....Kraken looks good tho.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 16, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Sam Worthington must have the best agent in hollywood, how the fuck is an unknown getting all these high end roles.



I think Sam is a badass actor so its awesome to see him a lot. Plus Liam alone along makes this win. 

Also rumor has it the Sam might be interested in playing Captain America


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Dec 17, 2009)

this should be okay.. i don't think it could be better than the original though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

More giant scorpions! 

And more Kraken.


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2009)

I was avoiding this thread cause I thought this movie was about football (Remember the Titans). D:

Anywho, looks good. Has this 300 vibe going on, but at least they are wearing skirts instead of tighty-whities.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

It has a lot of giant scorpians in it and flying gargoyles. It's gonna be epic, baby.


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It has a lot of giant scorpians in it and flying gargoyles. It's gonna be epic, baby.



I'm in it for Sam Worthington and Liam Neeson, hot stuff there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm in it for Medusa. Hot stuff there.


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't look into her eyes. 

Look at her boobs instead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

Precisely, my dear Chee, precisely.


----------



## Roy (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know. Teaser didn't get me that hyped for it. It does looks like its gonna be a fun film though.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2009)

Why is Medusa such an angry bitch? Take a fucking chill pill once in a while love.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 17, 2009)

Gemma Arterton is in this too!! I just found out. Thats awesome. Another strong reason for me to see this movie. Same thing with Prince of Persia.

This movie makes me want to play AOE- Age of Mythology all over again


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Precisely, my dear Chee, precisely.



At least she isn't Medusa/Euryale from the God of War games.

Grandma titties. :shutter


----------



## Detective (Feb 27, 2010)

BUMP...

This movie is another month away from release. It was originally supposed to be released March 26th but was pushed back to April 2nd because they are now gonna release it in IMAX 3D due to the director getting permission from Warner Brothers to include additional scenes in the final cut.

The orchestral version of "The Bird and The Worm" is such an epic trailer theme...

Here are TV Spots # 1 & 2, with some new footage shown...

[YOUTUBE]bETguVsq0EM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Y0KnyUikohs[/YOUTUBE]

Liam Neeson and Ralph Fienes are gonna be fierce.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 27, 2010)

Perseus: Zeus I have Returened to Destroy Olympus and its Petty Gods Hahahahahahahahah


----------



## Nimander (Feb 27, 2010)

This movie looks like it has potential...


----------



## Prowler (Feb 27, 2010)

this movie is in 3d, right?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 27, 2010)

This Film has 3-Dimensions of WIN going for it


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2010)

Two weeks from tomorrow... Pegasus(and that guy Perseus) returns to the big screen.

[YOUTUBE]3HdQ8tl3NkE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]SLg7k05PSt8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]NfY1QAyXVgo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]x8OdRNiQhG0[/YOUTUBE]

Also, Gemma Arterton & Alexa Davalos.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 18, 2010)

Everybody acts like it's bad for Clash Of The Titans to feel like 300. After all, 300 was epic, and hopefully Clash Of The Titans will be to.


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2010)

Not seeing this in 3D. Boycotting 3D, I don't want this shit to spread any longer.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2010)

The 3D version will be useless, its not even made for 3D


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2010)

I heard that the 3D footage they showed at ShoWest sucked ass.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2010)

Films tailored to 3D barely seem worth it, tacking it on last minute will be utter fail.


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2010)

But on the positive side, the new Inception trailer that was showed is getting good reviews.


----------



## Corran (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't like 3D that much, I really hope the local IMAX isn't the 3D version


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2010)

Fuck 3d, I hate that shit. I saw a couple movies in 3d--in THE FUCKING 80s!!!. Shit was lame then and it's lame now. I saw a couple 3d movies recently, too, so don't get me wrong I've tried both. They both suck. Shitty gimmick like motion control and the DS's touch screen.


----------



## Detective (Mar 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]QTm_zVHPu-k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]BsW8SZlrCjc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wyxQmbOlV_c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]yxb4NB9nYUg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]hVjZE0UxLlw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wWrlTDPA2D8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]WfICSJJiunc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]DL1UWdSZLkE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]H8jwDnbrxtA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]O8VQBanLqg8[/YOUTUBE]

Here are 10 clips for those of you interested in this film. I myself am a Mythology buff, so no matter what changes they make here and there, I can't pass up an opportunity to see a remake of an old tale. Though I'll admit, if I come out of this film seeing too much gratuitous upskirt shots of the male cast during the action sequences and not enough obligatory shots of the limited female cast(see: Gemma Arterton and Alexa Davalos), heads will roll.



.... Kidding. But seriously, with this movie being in 3D, there better be no surprises of the unintentional kind popping up.


----------



## E (Mar 22, 2010)

sucks that there's no imax theaters around here 

gonna have to settle for regular 3D when i see this


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2010)

> They both suck. Shitty gimmick like motion control and the DS's touch screen.



Take that back

Andromeda looks old, who the hell would fight the Cracken for her. They should have casted someone who doesn't look like a middle aged housewife.

Also Medusa looks really bad, who's done the effects?


----------



## Chee (Mar 22, 2010)

Seeing this for man skirt. I like man skirts.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 22, 2010)

Definitely going to see this. It has many elements of the classic action movie. Fighting, violence, and monsters. I'm also a mythology buff so I'll be interested to see how this plays out.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 22, 2010)

After playing the God of War series, I'm inclined to watch this just for the Greek Mythology.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 22, 2010)

Andromeda looks surprisingly caucasian for someone from Africa

But that's hardly the only part that was Hollywood-ized. Still gonna watch it though


----------



## Different (Mar 22, 2010)

Well it seems like a fair movie, though I don't think it will be a must-see


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 22, 2010)

The Kraken isn't what I pictured it to be but it does look like an interesting interpretation.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 24, 2010)

Clash of the Kratos... The 1st film in the Clash of the Titan Trilogy is a week away from launching.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 24, 2010)

i'm a mythology buff, so i'll be working out while i watch this, for sure.

And pegasus being black- did a white pegasus not fit the stylistic direction of this movie?


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm hoping to see it when it premiers or sometime close to when it does.


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 24, 2010)

My mum wants to see this 

Looks pretty cool~


----------



## colours (Mar 24, 2010)

oh i can't wait to see this

liam pek


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 24, 2010)

We should all see it the same day, and then have a massive discussion to dissect the movie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 24, 2010)

RisingVengeance said:


> We should all see it the same day, and then have a massive discussion to dissect the movie.



this is a good plan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2010)

We should all fly to Colorado to see it together. :33


----------



## Detective (Mar 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We should all fly to Colorado to see it together. :33



I love it when a plan comes together.


[/A-Team]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2010)

So that means you'll be there, right? Because I'm taking a lot of personal time and money to fly to Colorado myself, I don't want to be the only one at the party again.


----------



## Detective (Mar 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So that means you'll be there, right? Because I'm taking a lot of personal time and money to fly to Colorado myself, I don't want to be the only one at the party again.



It must suck to have to drive/taxi all the way to the Airport, bribebeg security to board those cool plane escalator's and then do a U-turn right back out of the aircraft and drive to the local theatre to watch the movie.

In my mind, it's the Airport equivalent of the following:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2010)

Are you comparing me to some seedy brothel patron hosted by a 10 year old boy and ran by some skanky sluttly old broad? Or a cool Abe Simpson-esque cat with a neat hat?


----------



## Detective (Mar 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Are you comparing me to some seedy brothel patron hosted by a 10 year old boy and ran by some skanky sluttly old broad? Or a cool Abe Simpson-esque cat with a neat hat?



Look deep into your heart of hearts and you shall know:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a little bit of column A and a little bit of column B.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Mar 29, 2010)

Medusa looked like something out of Van Helsing, which even by 2004 standards had average visual effects.

Kraken looks beast though.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmbg6KQQOIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 2, 2010)

Just saw it last night.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was just ok. There's basically no character development but action after action scenes. In fact, things went so fast I didn't even noticed 2 hours was gone when the movie ends. So it's not draggy or boring but in the end you kinda feel that everything's a bit pointless.

Oh, and the 3D is definitely not worth it. The only thing 3D was the subtitles.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh I agree HugeGuy I thought that it was a pretencious piece of filth. The Locations were gorgious ex: MT Olympus. but that was all the film had going for it was the set designs the CGI was nice. But dambit this film made that North American Godzilla film look like a masterpiece oh well at least I have the original Clash of The Titans and thats all that matters. Now if these bastards try and adapt God of War and fail I forsee Studios burning


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah..I heard that this movie is a dookie alright..

Shame..I'd love some mythology-based epic movies..


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 2, 2010)

hahaha, worst tagline.

i genuinely lol'd when i saw 

"TITANS WILL CLASH"

....

"CLASH OF THE TITANS"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2010)

Not that good? 

I knew those damn giant scorpions were my tip-off that this movie would suck. 

Well, I'm still gonna see it!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not that good?
> 
> I knew those damn giant scorpions were my tip-off that this movie would suck.
> 
> Well, I'm still gonna see it!



so will I, i'll most likely sneak into it after watching kickass.


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not that good?
> 
> I knew those damn giant scorpions were my tip-off that this movie would suck.
> 
> Well, I'm still gonna see it!



Damn it!

All the bastards had to do was follow the mythology while adding +2 Manliness and +1 Romance sidestory to the plot and it would have been a hit. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I heard they scrapped a certain part of the original story's ending(not just the 1981 version) for something completely 180.




I will still see this for Black Pegasus.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2010)

Instead they added +10 generic action and a +5 shittiness enchantment.


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Instead they added +10 generic action and a +5 shittiness enchantment.



You know that's probably right.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2010)

Unfortunately, from the reviews, I haven't heard it both ways. It's just bad.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 2, 2010)

Superman said:


> I will still see this for Black Pegasus.



For 2 minutes, yeah.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 2, 2010)

Why do all adaptations of Greek myths fuck up somewhere?

Also, why the fuck would you make Hades a villain?  Just because he's the lord of the underworld does not make him evil.  In fact, aside from the Persephone incident, along with that other incident with the nymph, the guy's record is pretty clean next to his brothers.  Fucking Hollywood and their need to apply Judeo-Christian expectations to ancient myths.

Also, what kind of tagline is that?  Next thing you know, they'll adapt _Death of a Salesman_ and have the tagline be: "A Salesman Will Die."


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2010)

Exactly Zeus is much more of an asshole than Hades ever was.


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Also, what kind of tagline is that?  Next thing you know, they'll adapt _Death of a Salesman_ and have the tagline be: "A Salesman Will Die."



Just be glad that those high paid morons were not around when the classics were introduced to the world audience. 

Star Wars: War In Space
James Bond: James.Bond.Is.His.Name
Transformers:Transformers
The Godfather: If Your Parents Die, Your His.
Titantic: Thar.She.Blows
Avatar: 125x125 or 150x150 or GTFO.
12 Angry Men: Pissed.Off
Lord Of The Rings: Epic.For.Nerds
Goodfellas: Nice.Guys
Psycho: 
Forest Gump: Retard 
Shichinin no Samurai: Ichi.Ni.San.Yon.Go.Roku.Nana.Katana
Chinatown: Chow.Mein


.....


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2010)

Terminator: Its Come From The Future To End Ours


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Terminator: Its Come From The Future To End Ours



Actually, that isn't so obvious as much as it's a spoiler. 

As for why Hades is nowadays the big bad, I call it the Disney-Hercules-Syndrome.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2010)

Avatar: Blue People will Run Naked in 3D.


----------



## DominusDeus (Apr 2, 2010)

Was an okay movie, but they should've actually filmed it in 3D, not just convert it to 3D. I could barely even tell the 3D effects. Only wore the glasses so I wouldn't have to look at a slightly blurry screen.

How To Train Your Dragon was awesome, however.


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2010)

Tell me, those two dark heavy bearded men who were too cowardly to follow Perseus into the Underworld, what race do they come from? Oh and bravo for putting Djinn into the movie as well. Those dark scary desert monster people with black turbans, how horrifying they are. And how appropriate was it for the Sheik Suleimon the Djinn to use a suicide explosion against Medusa.

This movie was offensive.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 5, 2010)

I've offended that Zeus's hair isn't white.


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2010)

Well it could have been worse, Suleiman didn't summon a magic carpet to do a flying suicide attack on Zeus.


----------



## Judas (Apr 5, 2010)

I was hoping for more, but I guess I'll just have to settle for the original.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2010)

oh yeah, forgot. Review is in sig.

Oi, you guys are taking this movie too seriously.


----------



## Judas (Apr 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> oh yeah, forgot. Review is in sig.
> 
> Oi, you guys are taking this movie too seriously.



I didn't take it too seriously, but I had a good idea of what to expect. Sub-par plot and acting,decent action.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Well it could have been worse, Suleiman didn't summon a magic carpet to do a flying suicide attack on Zeus.


 
Did he make the suicide death sound that a scourge from Starcraft does? I am picturing that for some reason. If yes, then this movie is good. If no, then I'm not sure.


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> oh yeah, forgot. Review is in sig.
> 
> Oi, you guys are taking this movie too seriously.



Yeah, kamikaze Djinn in a movie about Greek Mythology.

If I'm ever in an action flick, I'll remember to hide and be a coward while while Whitey goes and saves the day.

Epic Rage.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh and who can forget that Arabian midget in the Transformer Movie. Oh yes people were so pissed about Skids and Mudflap they never even noticed any other form of humiliation.

Oh we don't need that, we have Rules of Engagement where Samuel Jackson "Waste the Motherfuckers."

Or maybe those Libyan terrorists from Back to The Future, they could use help couldn't they.

Or how about that Iron Man movie, maybe I should stand around while Iron Man machine guns me to death with black sabbath playing in the background.

Or perhaps 300 where the Persians weren't even human.

Or that cab driver in the Incredible Hulk

Or that recent Sinbad film which was basically a Greek story with the word Sinbad painted on.


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did he make the suicide death sound that a scourge from Starcraft does? I am picturing that for some reason. If yes, then this movie is good. If no, then I'm not sure.



That was a joke, Medusa wrapped herself around him and he exploded shouting, "Together!"


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Yeah, kamikaze Djinn in a movie about Greek Mythology.
> 
> If I'm ever in an action flick, I'll remember to hide and be a coward while while Whitey goes and saves the day.
> 
> ...



Do you really think they were being intentionally racist? If they were, I'd doubt they'd make the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



kamikaze Djin die honorably, helping the hero 


, the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



2 other guys left so they could show up at the end and save the day, because the rest were about to die


.

Quite frankly, Im more annoyed at how bland all those characters were. The movie should've focused on the team more than just throwing dumb, special effect madness at them. 

Those other films I dont think were intended to be racist, but did give off that effect. I mean, if Michael Bay was racist, I'd doubt he'd get along well with Will Smith or Martin Lawrence. I think those robots in Transformers 2 were just a lame attempt to be funny, because quite frankly, white people werent made out very well either. 

In Iron Man, the terrorists were shocked because....well, how often do you see something like that?(Im presuming thats the scene you speak of).

Keep in mind, using stereotypes for laughs is used against white people as well. 


It's dumb, but its there(annoyingly so). lol, you should avoid "North", because that film offends EVERYONE(and it sucks too).


----------



## Sine (Apr 6, 2010)

Kinda awful. Nicholas Hoult was the only highlight


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 6, 2010)

Quite frankly, I still don't understand how did the humans get so brave to defy gods. Sure, it's established they're assholes but they're also very real, no ambiguity at all like "prove to me the gods exist" and craps like that. So Hades appeared, everyone is genuinely scared for a moment. Then when he's gone, it's back to "let's kick some god asses again!" Oi, where the hell do you think you guys are going after death? 

Especially that guy who dares to curse Zeus.......in the middle of a raging lightning storm no less. I gotta give it to you bro, you got guts. Not too sure about brain though.



Ben Grimm said:


> That was a joke, Medusa wrapped herself around him and he exploded shouting, "Together!"


All I heard was BORRRRHORRRHORRRHORRR.



MartialHorror said:


> Quite frankly, Im more annoyed at how bland all those characters were. The movie should've focused on the team more than just throwing dumb, special effect madness at them.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm actually quite surprised how fast most of them died. Like that old guy who fell into the lava. That was fast and out of nowhere. Worst, the others don't seem to care at all.

It's part of the reason why I felt this movie just breezed past me although it clocks at 120 minutes.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 6, 2010)

My God this movie felt like it went by so fast...even though it was two hours long. Where did those two hours go? did the Kraken eat them? did Hades curse them? 

Why was Io even in this when she nothing to with not only the original movie but wasn't even part of the original Myth.

I like how they threw the mechanical Owl from the original in there as a joke though.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 6, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I like how they threw the mechanical Owl from the original in there as a joke though.



People who didn't watch the original must've found it strange. An anachronism.


----------



## Raviene (Apr 6, 2010)

just watched the movie and although it didn't really suck...it felt like it just added better CGI to the original movie w/ a really bland storytelling 

i was just a kid when i first watched the original but i remember that i truly enjoyed the movie even w/o any knowledge about Greek mythology... 

i remembered the mechanical owl when they showed it in this movie but that was it(disappointing really)...don't remember that ageless girl in the original movie and i think the dude who was riding that flying pony got the girl that was tied to a concrete post who was about to be eaten by the godzilla-esque  clay monster 

**sigh** this is what happens when i expect too much from a movie


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 6, 2010)

Raviene said:


> just watched the movie and although it didn't really suck...it felt like it just added better CGI to the original movie w/ a really bland storytelling
> 
> i was just a kid when i first watched the original but i remember that i truly enjoyed the movie even w/o any knowledge about Greek mythology...
> 
> ...



Yeah Io wasn't in the original movie...she essentially replaced Athena who was the one guiding Perseus in the original...hence why one of the gifts was an Owl in the original (the others being Hades's Cap of invisibility and a sword) 

I don't understand why Io became the love interest anyways, why didn't they just stick with Andromeda. even without the fetch quest of retrieving her from Calibos, they still could have made it work.


----------



## Fang (Apr 6, 2010)

Decent re-imagining that stuck close to the source material of the original movie, compared to most other works that do the same thing, it's a helluva a lot better than most by that standard.

I enjoyed it even though I'm old enough to remember the reruns on cable tv from the sci-fi channel occasionally running the 81 version with Godzilla week-end monster-thons as a kiddie.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 6, 2010)

funny that the main character only spoke about 40 lines


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 7, 2010)

An enjoyable movie but I found it a bit short. Could've been more... epic.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 9, 2010)

Bad movie, I feel stupid nao for watching it. 

The armours the gods were wearing though were pretty cool. I wonder if whoever thought of giving them armours like that is a fan of Saint Seiya. 
Probably not.


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Apr 9, 2010)

The 3D version sucks simply because I work at my local cinema, I was sitting at the back of the theatre with no 3D glasses and Itotally forgot it 3D, wasnt really significant.


----------



## Darth (Apr 9, 2010)

Wait, so is it alright if I watch this movie without watching the original?


----------



## Muk (Apr 9, 2010)

so i rewatched the 1981 one after the new one, and honestly the 1981 one had me more entertained than this thing.

even bobo the mechanical owl was awesome and funny 

so what's the point of having Andromeda in the movie, when IO ends up being the love interests? 

that's like totally messed up


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 9, 2010)

Muk said:


> so i rewatched the 1981 one after the new one, and honestly the 1981 one had me more entertained than this thing.
> 
> even bobo the mechanical owl was awesome and funny
> 
> ...



...honestly that's a good question, I suppose they still needed a maiden for the Kraken offering. but really it surprised on how little we actually needed Andromeda in the movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2010)

I vaguely remember the 1981 version, I wasn't born until 9 years later. i remember how epic his fight with Medusa was and the robotic owl, the rest is a blur. some people say remakes don't stick to the story well, i'm glad the writers atleast tried to do so. but after 30 years, things change and what worked back then probably wouldn't work now.

most of the people seeing this most likely never seen the original anyway.


----------



## Muk (Apr 9, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> ...honestly that's a good question, I suppose they still needed a maiden for the Kraken offering. but really it surprised on how little we actually needed Andromeda in the movie.


 
andromeda only had the maiden value, nothing else

and giving her mother materials to compare her to the gods 

nothing else was andromeda for. 

if the hero doesn't go for the princess what's the point in having a princess 

that's such totally stupid screen play and writing, not even funny.

and medusa's battle was way more epic in 1981 version


----------



## Amane (Apr 9, 2010)

I didn't like it 
I found it to be a let down..


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2010)

Haters be hating.

I went into that movie with nothing but high expectations for Special effects, action, and epic soundtrack and I was not disappointed.

Obviously I wasn't expecting an excellent plot or significant character development, or even a great Script. It was just mindless violence for me.

All the more reason why I enjoyed it. If I wanted drama and good storytelling I'll just watch "A Beautiful Mind" for the umpteenth time on my dvd player.


----------



## iFructis (Apr 19, 2010)

Î saw the trailer when i went to watch 3D Avatar and i loved it, waiting for it to come out (i think it already did =P)

i gonna download it in blyray anyway

awesome movie, thumbs up


----------



## The Boss (Apr 19, 2010)

If the movie can't make me care to why the princess should live, why should I care to watch it? Bad movie is bad.  I was also playing God of War 3 at the time too soooo... the blood and gore in the movie was small time.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2010)

> Obviously I wasn't expecting an excellent plot or significant character development, or even a great Script. It was just mindless violence for me.



Well thats great for you but not everyone goes in having such low standards.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

Release the kraken!! 

Release it on DVD so I can download it.


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Well thats great for you but not everyone goes in having such low standards.



They should. It'll save you quite a bit of disappointment.

Oh, and the God's armor was insane. So shiny!


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 27, 2010)

huge pice of thurd.
Zeus is such a fking jerk, screwing the wife of the king that fought for men and cheating his own brother.

And he ends up being like the good guy... BS I call it.

Also what was the point on saving the princess and the importance of the princess if she did not even end as the woman for Perseus?

This movie didnt had head nor legs...

Conclusion, Pice of thurd with bad implemented 3D.


----------



## G. Hawke (Apr 27, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> huge pice of thurd.
> Zeus is such a fking jerk, screwing the wife of the king that fought for men and cheating his own brother.
> 
> And he ends up being like the good guy... BS I call it.
> ...



News flash, Zeus *is* a douche. 

Always was, always will be. Do you know, myth wise, how many mortal women he screwed around with either out of boredom or the plain old fact of being a horny old bastard despite the fact his wife (who is also his sister by the way) is literally the walking advert for "Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned" (seriously, just ask Hercules)?

And the only reason he ended regretting his previous action is because he and his pantheon nearly got fucked over because of it. Perfectly reasonable reason to rethink previous behavior in my opinion.

Admittedly did not get the Andromeda bit either considering that is exactly who he takes to wife in the original myth. Did not understand why they thought changing that would make it better.

Overall, I think I enjoyed it. Not a movie I'll probably remember for being really good or anything, but it was fun enough while it lasted.


----------

